# ID of "another laptop sound card" in REW Help files



## TnTbigman (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello all,

In REW Help files (previous version), under "Calibrating the sound card" section, "Making the Soundcard Calibration measurement", there are two graphs depicting two different sound card calibration measurements. Does any one know the identity of the card that gave the 2nd graph? "better low frequency response and a smoother high frequency response"
I'm interested in measuring as low as 8Hz and would require a calibrated mic *and* soundcard that performs well in this FR range. The mic's taken care of (Cross-Spectrum). All that remains is the sound card  . Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Rob! :T


> Does any one know the identity of the card that gave the 2nd graph?


Doesn’t really matter. Since you’re using a calibrated mic, you’d be better off going with a USB audio interface that includes the sound card, mic pre amp and phantom power, all in one package. The calibration for the Tascam US122 I’m using is down less than 2 dB at 5 Hz. I’m sure you’ll find similar capabilities with offerings from M-Audio, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TnTbigman (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Wayne,

Thanks for the warm welcome  . The Tascam US122 is nicely priced. Thank you for telling me about this option. I've also been looking at M-Audio Mobile Pre for ~$50 more. I'll soon have to decide. Thanks for the reply.


----------

